# Got an 05 GTO TODAY!!!



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

My wife gave me the ok and i just bought an 05 GTO with only 6500 miles on it.arty:

What kind of gas milage can expect in city driving "normal driving once I have fun punching it for the first few tanks of gas"?


----------



## londo (Aug 12, 2007)

16 in the city (13 pounding her) 25 on the highway (28 driving like from japan):lol: congratz bro congratz i have to wait 1 more freakin month for mine. A wholleee month!!! ahhhhhhhhhhhh:willy:


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

AlanSr said:


> My wife gave me the ok and i just bought an 05 GTO with only 6500 miles on it.arty:
> 
> What kind of gas milage can expect in city driving "normal driving once I have fun punching it for the first few tanks of gas"?


Congrats Alan!
You made a good choice that will bring you years of driving pleasure.
Though, my first response to your question should be: "Who cars about mileage? Dude, You got a GTO!" I will refrain. 
Seriously, londo is pretty much on the money. My average for normal driving is about 16.8. When I take trips and can stay in 6th gear, I get about 24-26mpg.
You know, now that you are on these boards, you gotta get some pictures posted! 

Again, congrats, welcome to the forum, and have fun! :cheers

Russ


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Congrats on your snag Alan, and welcome to the forum. :cheers


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Congratz on your purchase.arty:


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

congrats...love the car...I have never gotten 16 around town with an A4 and I mostly just drive it like a car...14 here...but LOVE the car...enjoy and welcome!
Bill


----------



## snide (Dec 28, 2004)

Congrats on your new ride! 

:cheers


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*new car*

Good luck with your new ride. They are great cars and respond very well to minor changes in performance upgrades, as far as gas mileage. If your car is stock you can expect low to mid 20s on the hiway and around 17 in the city. Mine has a lot of changes to it and i still get 21 MPG on the hiway at 65 MPH but it drops to about 14 in the city.

HAVE FUN WITH IT



:cool


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

You got a great car. 

Don't worry about the mileage, that will only take away from your enjoyment. My GTO averaged about what everyone else gets, 17 around town and 24 highway with the 6M. The A4's seem to lose about 2 mpg on the highway and be almost the same in town. 

Everytime you start feeling bad about the amount of money gas is costing you, ask a friend with a pickup how much it cost them to fill up. Then ask them how often they eed to fill up and see if they know what type of mileage they get. It'll make you feel a lot better.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

welcome


----------



## Bowdy's GTO (Dec 15, 2007)

Welcome...I got mine about a month ago...love it so far! Can't comment on the gas mileage yet though...but like Mac said...who cares?? You can't buy a 6.0 liter 400 hp car for gas mileage...enjoy it!


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I agree, 
I find myself just driving around with nowhere to go.
My biggest problem now is.....how many extra goodies there are for it.

I don't want to go crazy so I'm thinking of a CAI and a Basanni exhaust without a resenator.

Does anyone have any ideas???

Thanks
Alan


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

AlanSr said:


> I agree,
> I find myself just driving around with nowhere to go.
> My biggest problem now is.....how many extra goodies there are for it.
> 
> ...


most of us get CAI, catback, LT's headers and a tune to get you to 400+rwhp all for under 4 grand installed. then get ported intake and TB for an extra 10-20 crank hp


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

What is a tune?

Sorry I'm pretty new to this part of car upgrades.


----------



## ZXGTO.com (Jan 18, 2008)

A tune is for the computer in your car. a aftermarket tune will enhance things like engine timing shift points and firmness(if you have the A4) fuel curves, stuff like that. A good aftermarket tune will do wonders over the factory settings. Congrats on your car, and good luck with it.:cheers


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

:agree:agree:agree what he said


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Do you have any good sites where I could take a look at them?

Also how do they effect factory warrenty? I found out I still have 2 years factory bumper to bumper.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

AlanSr said:


> My wife gave me the ok and i just bought an 05 GTO with only 6500 miles on it.arty:
> 
> What kind of gas milage can expect in city driving "normal driving once I have fun punching it for the first few tanks of gas"?


Good luck with your car. they are great


----------



## ZXGTO.com (Jan 18, 2008)

Im not sure what it would do to your warrenty. Go back where u got it and talk to them maybe. There are some different paths you can take when your talkin computer tunes. The easy fast way is a hand held unit, like the superchips or preditor diablo, hypertech. They come with a tune already in them, all you do is plug into your cars port and answer some yes or no questions and thats it! The other way you can go is take your car and get it dyno tuned with software like HP TUNERS or something along those lines. It takes more time, more money in some cases, but in the end you will see more power out of a dyno tune! Hope that helped!:seeya:


----------



## Cobaltssth (Jan 16, 2008)

congrats! hopefully ill be getting mine soon


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Welcome to the heard Sr.! Drive it like you stole it!!:cheers


----------



## efraintherock (Feb 18, 2008)

hello,fellows and congrats on your goat ,I am new to the forum and I just got mine also about a week ago me and my wife went and got an impulse blue and we love the car love the way it rides and also love the power i also own a 98 vette convertible and i enjoy that too but I love that GTO.

Good luck!!


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

efraintherock said:


> hello,fellows and congrats on your goat ,I am new to the forum and I just got mine also about a week ago me and my wife went and got an impulse blue and we love the car love the way it rides and also love the power i also own a 98 vette convertible and i enjoy that too but I love that GTO.
> 
> Good luck!!


Congrats, welcome to the heard and let the games begin!!!


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

Dittos on mileage in the high-16's around town, normal driving...

Congrats!!!!

Performance comes at a cost, no getting around it...


----------



## alittlebitoldschool (Mar 8, 2007)

You will love the car!!! Congrats! I've owned my 06 for a year now 11k on her now, and have loved every mile.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Here is a little bit of work I did to it so far.
I'm leaving the engine alone because I still have 2 years of Factory warrenty.

Tinted windows
Led Tail lights
Black Racing stripes

Next will be some black rims with a crome lip.
I'm not sure if I want 17 or 18. I want it to look good but i also want to be able to grip the road when it's time to run.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Also sorry for the night pix....it's all I have right now.

Plus she is pretty dirty cuz we had 6in of snow this week but you can't tell.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice looking GTOarty:


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks!!!


----------

